# "King's never die."



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm game! Following %) 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

nostalgia passes reminisce of the good times is over, we now prepare for war, what type of war , iono

the good ole times


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

A madman's prophecy
burning bright continuation here:










specs to come
species to come


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice sword colors for sure! What Eriocaulon? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

sfsamm said:


> Nice sword colors for sure! What Eriocaulon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks. thats not a eriocaulon, thats syngonanthus rio uaupes



just playing around here...debating what should i do with my shrimp tank 60 gallon


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Shrimp 60 gallon tank
Pure Ro water, remineralization blue diamond
ph roughly buffering at 6.5
gh around 5-6
kh unknown can be tested
tds 120-150
aqueon 75 filter


already had planaria, have treated with microbiotics
removed all wood and rock from the layout, no its empty tank with shrimp only

consisting of 
Mischling pinto's/taiwan bees, taiwan bees

already had two berried females, either drop eggs or killed off the babies

water quality was pretty bad as i overdosed the microbiotics

all can tell you so far, hoping for buddha blessing of productivity


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Could you elaborate on you tibee stock?? I'd love to get a colony going with different kinds of shrimps being produced by the original stock. I understand it's an experiment in genetics, but where would you suggest getting good starting stock? I'm not familiar with anything other than cherry shrimp. How are you preparing your water? I've got a cycled 11.4 that I would like to use, but I'm assuming I need to use RO water and remineralize it. Is there any product that has specific dosing guidelines or do I need to spend the money on complex testing supplies? I thought about doing carbon Rili shrimp, but the different shrimp offspring would be really cool.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

The Dude1 said:


> Could you elaborate on you tibee stock?? I'd love to get a colony going with different kinds of shrimps being produced by the original stock. I understand it's an experiment in genetics, but where would you suggest getting good starting stock? I'm not familiar with anything other than cherry shrimp. How are you preparing your water? I've got a cycled 11.4 that I would like to use, but I'm assuming I need to use RO water and remineralize it. Is there any product that has specific dosing guidelines or do I need to spend the money on complex testing supplies? I thought about doing carbon Rili shrimp, but the different shrimp offspring would be really cool.


I got no tibee stock, no tigers no genetics of tigers in there at all. All my stock except a wine red, blue bolt, snow white are pretty much a taiwan bee mischling or a pinto mischling or pinto mischling hyrid. 
I suggest getting good stock from any hobbyist who breeds, importers could have disease problems and other such things.
For water I just use pure ro and remineralized. I just top off and no water changes. Do not overfeed at all though. food every 3 days or so and i try my best to remove united food. 
check out blue diamond, salty shrimp gh, etc...I had low keys, didn't really like it much as it didn't raise tds much

Pretty much clean stable water is where you want it for shrimps especially in cardinia.

Who you getting carbon rili stock from?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

buce & buce


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Fire tank
Has lost its buffer or the soil is inconsistent of its buffering
6.5 ph degassed
4.8 ph gassed

thats a 1.7 point drop
This is why i cannot keep fish in my tanks....
kh-0-1
gh-0-1

pure ro
no remineralizer

40 gallon breeder
30 gallon sump
double overflow both eshopps pf800's
cerges reactor, sera co2 1000 reactor
rapid bps injection
africana soil
recapped a couple months ago

39w x t5 bulbs x 4
1 x 10000k hamilton
1 x 10000k coralife
1 x plant grow by aqua medic
1 x odysea 6500k 

put straight on the tank, no legs, no hang

photoperiod, 12pm-6pm additionals for viewing pleasure
co2 injection straight on when lights on straight off when lights off
via timer switch through solenoid
dual output gla gro co2 reg.

Bump: species list in fire tank

ar opicus
ar mini
ar variegated

syn rio ***** 06
syn rio uaupes
syn sao gabriel
syn lago grande
syn rio ***** giant
syn belem
syn manaus

rotala maccrandra japan red
ludwigia senegalensis
stargrass 
HC
Echinodorus arjuna
echinodorus iguaza 2009
buce moss
wave moss
mini weeping moss
weeping moss (browned out) both bought from crappy tissue culture
flame moss (browned out)
peacock moss
mini xmas moss
vesicularia thai
brazil moss
mini pellia
fissidens fontanus

coming soon:
buce variegated x1
buce narcissus
buce pink lady
buce red scorpio
buce brownie phantom
buce super red
buce hades
buce brownie red
buce brownie brown
umbrella moss


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

I don't know who I'm getting the carbon rili's from. I'd rather get them from a hobbyist, but no one has them. I was thinking of ordering 5 from several different online sources unless you know of one sources with really good stock. I would like to be able to establish a colony in my other tanks with culls so I think this first tank I'll stick with neocaridinia. Ill be folowing yours though as i would really like to get a tank going with some of the gorgeous caridina species in the near future.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

The Dude1 said:


> I don't know who I'm getting the carbon rili's from. I'd rather get them from a hobbyist, but no one has them. I was thinking of ordering 5 from several different online sources unless you know of one sources with really good stock. I would like to be able to establish a colony in my other tanks with culls so I think this first tank I'll stick with neocaridinia. Ill be folowing yours though as i would really like to get a tank going with some of the gorgeous caridina species in the near future.


Rostick555 was always my go to for Carbon rili's. I guess these days theres not one major guy in the shrimp industry on this forum...

Big players like eric martens, eric lucas on Facebook you can try out...


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I only have one stem:









Bump:

Bump:


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

August 25, 2017
A glimpse


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

So my pinto mischling is pregnant. Imported from poland. We'll see if she really has the genetics or not...


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

If she has the genes she is supposed to have there will be some Pinto's?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

StrungOut said:


> Rostick555 was always my go to for Carbon rili's. I guess these days theres not one major guy in the shrimp industry on this forum...
> 
> Big players like eric martens, eric lucas on Facebook you can try out...





The Dude1 said:


> If she has the genes she is supposed to have there will be some Pinto's?


My supplier said its like the lottery, but I doubt that, I don't even come up on $1 scratchers. I bet my odds and GUESS at least 1-2 pintos for every 20 babies produced.....I like those numbers way better than the lottery. Possibly more?

until i produce babies though, i have not accomplished anything....

*NO ONE EVER MENTIONS PRODUCTION RATIOS FROM MISCHLINGS, MAYBE SOMEONE CAN CHIME IN...I KNOW MY FRIEND FROM TAIWAN BEE MISCHLINGS HAS PRODUCED A FEW TAIWAN BEES*


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Strength, we all need it, hidden mana, keep on trucking average joes. I know i need it badly in these "times", worn to the bone








A glimpse
put your glasses on if you want to see this one, awake dagnammit


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm thinking of doing research on this very topic for a graduate level ecology class. I'm going to start doing some preliminary research. It's going to be a little difficult since I'll need to start with the specific strain and cross it back to a regular caridina, but I'll also have to determine male and female and distinguish the sex's... then I'll have to separate offspring and get some data points... it might be beyond my resource limitations. I'm really interested and spoke to my Professor about it today.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

The Dude1 said:


> I'm thinking of doing research on this very topic for a graduate level ecology class. I'm going to start doing some preliminary research. It's going to be a little difficult since I'll need to start with the specific strain and cross it back to a regular caridina, but I'll also have to determine male and female and distinguish the sex's... then I'll have to separate offspring and get some data points... it might be beyond my resource limitations. I'm really interested and spoke to my Professor about it today.


I think it'd be a huge time waster as they probably have the research out there already, you just have to find it. I can't think of any shrimp masters here off the top of my head. But some other countries are hardcore into shrimp keeping. It keeps them alive. Thats just my opinion though. Take no offense.

A project like that would take maybe a year minimum? just to get going

iono mang.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Good news. So i found a baby today. Its a 60 g and not many hiding places but there are some...So tiny, i was starting to get impatient or disappointed, i knew eventually it would start out happening, but I just wanted it so fast. Good news, Great news.











The tank pretty much looks like a wasteland








still not sure what going to do, if were to scape it i'd need a lot more shrimp to fill the scape in nicely, otherwise i'd hardly see em


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Anyone can id this cute snail? And can tell me how they're surviving a 1.7 ph drop by co2? and especially i do not remineralize?
must've got them hitchhiked through plants
































i really like how their heads look


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

How come no one ever mentions the evolution of a plant tank or its organisms involved?
Ie. seed shrimp but even smaller

I saw a video of a deforested area in africa and they dumped a bunch of orange peels there. over a period of a 16 years the burned down forest had grown and raised into a blooming beautiful terrain. First i think my opinion, it start with insects feeding, then allowing for plant growth, then birds come in, and so on.....

But thats the seen. The unseen is all the microorganisms evolved, how come no one ever talks about this stuff? We have mainly one mad guru that everyone goes off of but his approach is the science of growing mainly.

My tank basically consists of snails, co2, light, plants and nutrients
to the eye....
There have been seed shrimp
But i wonder of organics, microorganisms that play part in the system as well as the filter.
My system is beyond ei limits these days accordingly to the calculator, minor algae, it seems it can hit and tank just about anything except ammonia.

I'm in current talks with my buddy about this, hope to get more information from him.
But if you look at a natural system, it didn't evolve overnight, it took time and time and time...


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Grown from split
just 2 leaves only, only 1 root
1 leaf even melted away
Now I have 2 new leaves
In the tank since August 14th
main leaf got bba, since its in the flow where all the organics accumulate
might have hindered growth, not sure, ph drop is 1.7








Echinodorus Iguaza 2009


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Water changing and then pumping nutrients the same day is a great way to get rapid growth.
lightly organic don't you think?


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

StrungOut said:


> Anyone can id this cute snail? And can tell me how they're surviving a 1.7 ph drop by co2? and especially i do not remineralize?
> must've got them hitchhiked through plants
> 
> 
> ...


If you put any of the plants I gave you in there, then you definitely got them from me. Pond snail, they're like cockroaches and survive everything.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

You would enjoy graduate level Ecology classes.. that's all we talk about.. we literally measure and catalog everything we can even imagine... we get to study things that interest us and at the end you actually feel more intelligent. I haven't decided about doing something with shrimp or maybe phenotypes for some aquatic plant... I don't know.. I'm still factoring in all the parameters I would need to measure and follow. I would think that a 60 gallon would support a massive colony if you wanted.. have you considered adding a single Pinto?? Genetics is so immensely interesting. I'm taking cellular biology as well as a couple other classes and I would love to do something with phenotype plasticity...


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Nlewis said:


> If you put any of the plants I gave you in there, then you definitely got them from me. Pond snail, they're like cockroaches and survive everything.


Muy comico, yeah i put star grass in the back, their cool, i don't mind having them

buces came in today
buce red scorpio
beauty goes to my supplier


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

The Dude1 said:


> You would enjoy graduate level Ecology classes.. that's all we talk about.. we literally measure and catalog everything we can even imagine... we get to study things that interest us and at the end you actually feel more intelligent. I haven't decided about doing something with shrimp or maybe phenotypes for some aquatic plant... I don't know.. I'm still factoring in all the parameters I would need to measure and follow. I would think that a 60 gallon would support a massive colony if you wanted.. have you considered adding a single Pinto?? Genetics is so immensely interesting. I'm taking cellular biology as well as a couple other classes and I would love to do something with phenotype plasticity...


Yeah i would love it
single pinto? That would be costly with shipping plus i cannot even shell out money for one local if possible.
Nice continually learning and stimulation, good stuff:nerd:


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

My mr. aqua 2 gallon
emmersed syngonanthus tank
all s grades
all it is is africana soil, capped with maybe 2 cm fertilized ro water
next to window sill for indirect sunlight, you can notice a difference in the emmersed new growth, thicker leaves and such

The differences in stems and colors and health is not due to the tank, the stems are always getting swapped in and out for different uses


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

"I want to live a life like that
Live the life of the faithful one
Wanna bow to the floor
With everybody else want to be someone
I want to make some love
I don't want no enemies
It's the curse of a man
Always living life, living live, living just to please"-imagine dragons


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

"Feel the wind in your hair
Feel the rush way up here

We're walking the wire, love
We're walking the wire, love
We're gonna be higher, up
We're walking the wire, wire, wire" Imagine Dragons


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Dang look at lago grande branch out

















I ain't the one you want to try, why, stayin' high
I hit this blunt an watch these m0therf** die-pac


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

just got in umbrella moss, i am full confidence, but many say its not submersible


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Under what i would of paid for aqua soil. I got a series of substrates
I kind've over did it but we'll see how well this project goes out
Thats if a nuke don't hit..
My buddy said it will go anaerobic
whatever that means, must be something to do with oxygen reaching the substrate or not reaching it i mean
still in process of filling it up
But yeah, its a 60 galling which used to be a shrimp tank, shrimp went into the garage









organic soil 10.5 cubic feet ~$10
peat moss bag x 2 =$5.99 x2
pool filter sand from leslie's pools supply $10 each 50lb bag
the sand looks really good imo from the last batch of pfs i bought a long long time ago


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

what are the dimensions of the 60 gallon?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Blackheart said:


> what are the dimensions of the 60 gallon?


sorry could not find my measuring tape for w and height

length is 48"
width is 17"
height is 18"

roughly


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

My 60g tank is almost the exact same dimensions (Visio Aquarium). I think the width is 15.5" and the height is 17.25".


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

sdwindansea said:


> My 60g tank is almost the exact same dimensions (Visio Aquarium). I think the width is 15.5" and the height is 17.25".


seems about right.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I can get my plants pearling 5-10 minutes into the photoperiod and rapidly pearling like 45 minutes into.
This is due to soft water, high light and high co2
I rather impress myself sometimes


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

A newly planted scape never looks superb, most of them look crappy to begin with. But watch it all unfold. 
This setup was setup August 14th, 2017
The setup was let grown in for a full month only, i am about to tear it down. I entered it into AGA. But just one months growth of bloom through excess nutrients, 1.7 stable drop co2, high lighting and water changes is pretty incredible, seemed slower for me cause i look at my tank everyday and night


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Still striving for reds

I really think it has something to do with lighting    hahaha

still no one has a definitive answer

other than that, boredom with all my tanks is at a all time high until i get my wood from vietnam


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

StrungOut said:


> Under what i would of paid for aqua soil. I got a series of substrates
> I kind've over did it but we'll see how well this project goes out
> Thats if a nuke don't hit..
> My buddy said it will go anaerobic
> ...


My experience with deep substrates with deep cap, is that without water column dosing,plant's may not perform well due to root's failing to reach the dirt straight away.
Is not too bad for those plant's with longer roots,or fast developing root's, but substrate plants/carpet plants will struggle until such time at the root's gain access to the dirt/nutrient's below the cap.
Is catch 22 of sorts.
Too shallow a cap,and dirt is easily released into water column with slightest disturbance.
Too deep a cap,and afore mentioned trouble for root's gaining access and struggling for nutrient source.
Would suit the sword plant's and other plant's like vallisneria that produce runner's fairly quickly.IMHO


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

roadmaster said:


> My experience with deep substrates with deep cap, is that without water column dosing,plant's may not perform well due to root's failing to reach the dirt straight away.
> Is not too bad for those plant's with longer roots,or fast developing root's, but substrate plants/carpet plants will struggle until such time at the root's gain access to the dirt/nutrient's below the cap.
> Is catch 22 of sorts.
> Too shallow a cap,and dirt is easily released into water column with slightest disturbance.
> ...


Thanks for this information. The genus i'm working predominantly absorbs through its leaves so i will try to replicate dosing as i do in my main tank.
I'm noticing thinner leaves, lenkier growth.
Have you had success long term wise for deep substrates...or dirt substrates?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Depends largely on how much plant mass is drawing nutrient's from the soil as to how long it last's for me.
Usually bout two year's with three to four inches of dirt.
Dirt seems to dissolve, and what was once three inches,, might be more like one inch after a year, and is why I like deeper as opposed to one inch.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

No one ever talks about water clarity or pristine water for plants. We do for shrimp, why not plants?
I think it is of utter importance in great healthy plant growth. All the tanks you see out there with nice plants are clear waters, i see my plants pearl less in cloudy organic waters even water changed, then in pristine water...


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I think most would rather have clean tank to manage and focus on fishes/plant's, than fight algae/ sickly plant's/critters.
Does seem that clean tanks,reg maint,trimming,plucking out bit's of algae when first they appear ,present fewer issues for both.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Each teardown, i realize how much organics in which i do not have fish, i really have
So siphon what i can, let it suspend back down, add ro water
and hopefully filters and plants will take care of the rest

































I like planting with water at least halfway full or full, i know many that like planting not personally like in emmersed way.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

i don't really trim my syns, the taller ones with my fingernails
The short ones i need to uproot and split individually with my fingers

this is all uaupes in the picture by the way. I feel pride


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I planted more emmersed stems. A couple good emmersed stems that transferred from the mr aqua rimless 2 gallon to the 20 gallon long melted away. just 2.
Some plants just planted, some are transitioning really well. 06 looks very beautiful, uaupes "not so much" as submersed


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

So my dirt sand peat sand tank is about in...
I haven't done a water change since. pure laziness.
I have got light algae, minor diatoms, major problem is light amount of hair algae. I have treated with algae fix and within a few hours i got a bacteria cloudy bloom. I have no way of naturally eradicating this algae, does anyone out there know?
i would do it if i knew a way.


----------



## geektom (Dec 17, 2012)

*&quot;King's never die.&quot;*

I always rely on amanos and SAE for hair algae- do you want to stay away from creatures in the tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

geektom said:


> I always rely on amanos and SAE for hair algae- do you want to stay away from creatures in the tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


actually no....I've gassed too much in the past, i'm actually trying to lean away from overdosing co2 so i can keep critters. You know i like the rarer stuff myself, any other creatures of such i would like?


----------



## geektom (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, they are not rare, but I hear American Flag fish will also eat hair algae, and you don’t see a lot of people with them in their tanks.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

... said:


> You could also get dwarf crayfish.
> dk if they eat the syns though...
> Go with goby's like I did, AquaticArts has a lot of rare fish. They have your old pandas as well.


That site is pretty sick, thank you for the suggestion


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

StrungOut said:


> just got in umbrella moss, i am full confidence, but many say its not submersible


I've never heard of "umbrella moss". Google brings up "Hypnodendron comosum", a very cute looking terrestrial moss. Is this the same thing, or does "umbrella moss" refer to something different in the aquarium hobby?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

looking the scientific name on Facebook its:
Rhodobryum giganteum


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

So my emmersed 20 gallon long-some s grade syns are doing very poorly while others are doing fairly well. This i believe was due to lack of light. The tank is next to a windowsill right beneath so there is a wall blocking light from coming in. The picture confirmed it too, see the line of shade and everything within the shade line is melting. So I've added a t5 light set for 5 hrs a day, i think this should fix the problem.

























you will see certain melted stuff here in the light, but those are dead plants to begin with, such as syn bahia 








got the syn caulescens in the tank








got the ludwigia white growing emmersed


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Moss walls developing


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

StrungOut said:


> A newly planted scape never looks superb, most of them look crappy to begin with. But watch it all unfold.
> This setup was setup August 14th, 2017
> The setup was let grown in for a full month only, i am about to tear it down. I entered it into AGA. But just one months growth of bloom through excess nutrients, 1.7 stable drop co2, high lighting and water changes is pretty incredible, seemed slower for me cause i look at my tank everyday and night


progression shot update Aug 31, 2017


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

GOSHdarmit! I had more inflammatory words to say but i cannot post them here.
I was trying to check my ph and tried to wedge it between the outflow and the glass so i wouldn't have to lazily hold it while it took 5 minutes or less to read...
I for a brief thought thought it was actually the ph meter as my tank became mega cloudy! I had unhooked the right angle nozzle so that the output shot straight down into my soil.
Boy do i have serious work ahead.......
GOODfreaKIngDogkarm


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Easier fix then i thought. The wet dry did all the clarity work all the while siphoning up gunk. uprooting plants / tearing down and make a more of a mess which the filter clears up in a matter of hours. Importance of good biofilter?


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

That looks fantastic. Is that mesh on the back with moss? I wanted to so something similar, and I have the black mesh back there. Did you just move the light fixture all the way to the front. I'm nervous of the moss wall exploding with algae without a good amount of plant mass.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

The Dude1 said:


> That looks fantastic. Is that mesh on the back with moss? I wanted to so something similar, and I have the black mesh back there. Did you just move the light fixture all the way to the front. I'm nervous of the moss wall exploding with algae without a good amount of plant mass.


Thanks for the compliment. At this point in time, i really needed those words on a screen, much appreciated the dude1. Yes that is mesh on the back with moss. The key in prime growth is high o2 content with a supplement of stable co2. But I say cause the late Dr. Benito Tan stated "we should be injecting o2 for mosses over co2" or something like that. I have witnessed moss growth in stagnant waters and they may grow in fury but not prime in their structure. Key high o2, supplement co2. Another thing is moss gets a lot of debris, this is probably besides lighting most of our predominant issues in regards to algae. Moss walls usually don't explode with algae as the plant mass is there and they get lesser light in the back/corners/sides etc. But you got to keep them clean for prime look.

I did not move the fixture back then, picture at night, its all centered as usually not moved.
But recently, say oct 3rd or so, I've added a dual t5no, the no par is very weak, so it adds just a tad more light. I am trying to get reds.

Really thanks thedude1. I needed some sort of pick me up..


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I think the filter does all the work. I've seen where fertilizers created algae and when they have not...There is something special about all that bacteria and oxygen exchange, i juste don't know what but seems i can wreak havoc on my tank without any repercussion at all. I've talked to other people and they know way more o this than i do.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

I want to see how those plants I sent you are doing. My stargrass has gone from super crappy to barely surviving.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Nlewis said:


> I want to see how those plants I sent you are doing. My stargrass has gone from super crappy to barely surviving.


Besides the star grass can you rejog my memory of what you sent? At that period in time i did a lot of trades. Most if not all are in my sand tank now, i'll shoot pics. Stargrass was very easy to recover if that helps any?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Nlewis said:


> I want to see how those plants I sent you are doing. My stargrass has gone from super crappy to barely surviving.


stargrass is just floating currently but spreading like wild fire
same limnophila aromatica, limno mini is actually planted here
have a lot more duckweed now easy fix if i want to rid of it
I've added a bunch of organic humic acid and its certainly perked up my syngonanthus, lower co2 allowed as well
i apologize if some of these were not the ones you sent
















see all the crowns or tops spread across, probably all from one plant








i believe blyxa aubertii or could be japonica, ludwigia atlantis, ar variegated left of that mini, rotala indica, limno mini, syn hybrid
















staurgoyne repens, porto vhelo x1-2, some repens are still floating in the tank








algae problems on the glass, easy remedy








ludwigia senegalensis i n there
syngonanthus perk up after adding humic acid, results were seen within 2-3 days
you can see some of the bad afflicted areas of browning or melt, seems to have remedied


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Currently working on a new scape.
Its really throwing me out of my comfort zone a little bit with the sloping and building up the cave with buces and other plants. Planting the rest of it will come with ease though. 
The vietnam wood is in there. As well some $5 pieces of spider wood. Malaysian wood from back in the day to make the cave. Oh and the glueing of the moss and getting the wood to sink and planting the plants in time. I should be under a little pressure at least but hey i got all the time in the world...
I tore down my emmersed test syn setup. Used the fresh africana and sloped up certain areas. I really can't get enough of the substrate and its expensive as crap. The turnaround or profit margin is probably x 3 the cost of making or more i guess iono...For this scape i definitely had help, advice from good guys, but foundation and the rest of it all coming from me
Syngonanthus mosses eriocaulons and buce will make up this one. My only worry in growing will be the buce, too much light will get hair algae or bba which i can probably rid of bba but the hair algae "not so much"
As well i'm upgrading to a led that can give me 100 par at the substrate dimmed at around 20-30% hung 2 ft off the tank. The guy diy this, pretty dope. Whats wrong with my lighting now? Nothing
I've always 4x39w t5ho and added just recently a dual 24w t5no, the brightness of this is ridiculously.......low compared to ho
When this one is setup there will be tannins through organic liquid humic acid. Its supposed to add trace elements, amino acids and such as well. Toxicity that. Well yeah it is proven, but AT WHAT LEVELS?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

StrungOut said:


> GOSHdarmit! I had more inflammatory words to say but i cannot post them here.
> I was trying to check my ph and tried to wedge it between the outflow and the glass so i wouldn't have to lazily hold it while it took 5 minutes or less to read...
> I for a brief thought thought it was actually the ph meter as my tank became mega cloudy! I had unhooked the right angle nozzle so that the output shot straight down into my soil.
> Boy do i have serious work ahead.......
> GOODfreaKIngDogkarm


So continuing on from this. I left all syns in a cup for about 4-5 days and got about a 80% meltdown of uaupes 2010. If you don't know now there are two uaupes that emerged, one in 2010 and one in 2012, i have both. So 80% melt age of stems, i had about 100 uaupes 2010 so thats about 80 stems that melted....It was either due to organics or heat, i'm thinking organics because my other stems were healthy when planted. This is a huge upset, nothing i cannot recover from, but i am sorry, and especially to myself i am sorry for decimating one of my favorite plants. I floated the melted ones in my sand tank, those are gone but roots, i doubt anything will happen but i'll just let them decay away there. I still got every species i had before which is good.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Daaaaaangit man. Hurricane Output ravaged your rectangular village. I'm sure you'll come out of it with a nice rebuild, still sucks though.

In the last pic on post#71, that wood line along the right side is amazing! Looks so natural


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Random building pictures:


































































Bump:


KayakJimW said:


> Daaaaaangit man. Hurricane Output ravaged your rectangular village. I'm sure you'll come out of it with a nice rebuild, still sucks though.
> 
> In the last pic on post#71, that wood line along the right side is amazing! Looks so natural


Yeah bought that wood from Nam, the other pieces are spider wood. Its hard to find exactly what you want without combining woods or paying a high price which i did with the Nam wood. $68 exact for a piece 9 or 10 inches long hehe


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Buce variegated
growing leaves at a rapid rate
from rhizome alone, no leaves all had melted
October 15, 2017








October 24, 2017








syn hybrid added back to main tank









this syn caulescens, transitioned from emmersed, is finally growing strong white roots, took a little time









red buce









ludwigia white in corner








erio lineare in corner doesn't get as much light so doesn't get as much lime green transition color

all mosses starting to grow


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Got these fish in the main tank now
2 hillstream loaches striped
2 honey gourami, i want to ditch these guys and get pure chocolate gouramis, someday


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I got blue dream babies. 1 juvie mischling gene. Looks like if i just leave the tank alone they'll be on their way. I'm impatiently waiting for these guys....


































this one pregnant, mischling pinto genes









nothing exciting about this one, neos are too easy


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

My article got accepted and published by TAG (The Aquatic Gardener) 
I'm so privledged to be part of
As far as the species, i believe the article to be darn accurate.
I promote the journal, its pretty cool
if i had all the luxuries, i would definitely be a member


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

IAPLC
"the disqualification"
Sure plenty reasons i could've been disqualified, i just needed one reason...On the letter there was nothing but a blank, thank you for entering so on, basically like a format letter with the blank space
Irk
Here's random shots how the build came together.
fish were super healthy in this tank, i would feed bloodworms daily


----------



## geektom (Dec 17, 2012)

Congratulations on the article, Dennis! That is awesome!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

geektom said:


> Congratulations on the article, Dennis! That is awesome!


Thanks Tom, much appreciated, very awesome!


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

StrungOut said:


> A madman's prophecy
> burning bright continuation here:
> 
> 
> ...



Which plant is the one with the red leaves?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

StevieD said:


> Which plant is the one with the red leaves?


Right blurred side is Rotala macrandra japan red (trying get a id)
Left side blurred is altertherna reineckii variegated
Middle sword Echinodorus 'arjuna' passed on to Niko.


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

StrungOut said:


> Right blurred side is Rotala macrandra japan red (trying get a id)
> Left side blurred is altertherna reineckii variegated
> Middle sword Echinodorus 'arjuna' passed on to Niko.



Do I presume correctly that CO2 is required for this beauty?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

StevieD said:


> Do I presume correctly that CO2 is required for this beauty?


Nope, you do not need pressurized or diy co2 to grow them nicely with those species.


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

StrungOut said:


> Nope, you do not need pressurized or diy co2 to grow them nicely with those species.


I currently dose the tank once a week with Thrive, would you suggest if I could find one that I use root tabs as well?


----------



## gabriel.basso (Oct 28, 2017)

StrungOut said:


> Buce variegated
> growing leaves at a rapid rate
> from rhizome alone, no leaves all had melted
> October 15, 2017
> ...





StrungOut said:


> all mosses starting to grow


Hey Dennis how are you?

I like the way you deal with your tanks. They look really nice and natural. 

I got curious how did you attach those mosses on the wood? Superglue?

Is it java moss?

Cheers

Gabriel

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

StevieD said:


> I currently dose the tank once a week with Thrive, would you suggest if I could find one that I use root tabs as well?


Yes I would, but use root tabs sparingly, a pill can cover a good area of inches, like one under the sword i think would suffice enough.
Swords are heavy root feeders anyways. I have one Iguaza 2009, no roots, i split it with no roots, this will show if the leaves are absorbing nutrients I think as well. So it'll be a few weeks if (its growing) to see a new leaf.

The arjuna sword can be duller at times as well.









Sorry gabriel, i don't know how use multi quote, i'll reply once bump system time passes


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

gabriel.basso said:


> Hey Dennis how are you?
> I like the way you deal with your tanks. They look really nice and natural.
> I got curious how did you attach those mosses on the wood? Superglue?
> Is it java moss?
> ...


Hey Gabriel

First thanks for your kind compliments. 
Glue is a must for most scapes these days. Personally I would rather tie mosses down with thread, they take off quicker rather than adjust period with cyano----acry...(SUPERGLUE) sticking to every part of the plant. That being said, I must use glue with the certain type of woods I use, there is no way I ccan tie moss to stumpy woods and have it come out nice or "natural", the angles and bulks of wood makes it really hard to tie. 
So yeah, using super glue, you can see in the pictures, the white areas. Tank was drained like "Dry Start Method" = DSM in order to super glue the woods and keep them in place to know where exactly to glue the woods.

The moss used in certain photos mainly that you quoted was spiky/peacock common name taxiphyllum species of some kind. The common name for spiky and peacock was confirmed to be the same moss over a decade ago by the late Dr. Benito Tan and yet still going around as two different species... SMH


----------



## gabriel.basso (Oct 28, 2017)

StrungOut said:


> Hey Gabriel
> 
> First thanks for your kind compliments.
> Glue is a must for most scapes these days. Personally I would rather tie mosses down with thread, they take off quicker rather than adjust period with cyano----acry...(SUPERGLUE) sticking to every part of the plant. That being said, I must use glue with the certain type of woods I use, there is no way I ccan tie moss to stumpy woods and have it come out nice or "natural", the angles and bulks of wood makes it really hard to tie.
> ...


Yeah I guess I'll have to stick with superglue also. I would like to try yoghurt method people talk about but my tank is already flooded. 

I have experience with java moss but that's not the look I want right now. 

I'm looking for a dense tight and short looking moss. I'm sure it is going to need constant trimming but I'm not sure what moss would better fit my purposes. 

Here in Brazil I can't find every type of moss but I was thinking about weeping moss or maybe fissidens fontanus. 

Here's some pics of my recently flooded tank so you can see the wood I'll attach moss to. 

Cheers.
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

gabriel.basso said:


> Yeah I guess I'll have to stick with superglue also. I would like to try yoghurt method people talk about but my tank is already flooded.
> 
> I have experience with java moss but that's not the look I want right now.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't suggest weeping. 

My suggestions: fissidens fontanus, or many different fissidens, i'm sure you can find local too, or local semi-aquatic moss too?
also suggest looking into mini weeping, buce moss, mini pellia, sonolestoma t., pilo, any costecastella (spelling is off on some these)


----------



## gabriel.basso (Oct 28, 2017)

StrungOut said:


> I wouldn't suggest weeping.
> 
> My suggestions: fissidens fontanus, or many different fissidens, i'm sure you can find local too, or local semi-aquatic moss too?
> also suggest looking into mini weeping, buce moss, mini pellia, sonolestoma t., pilo, any costecastella (spelling is off on some these)


Great! Thanks for those suggestions! I'll see what I can find around here. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Species highlight:

*Rio ***** 2006*
Taller than all other S grades
Japan grading system - S, hardest of plants to grow
Roots into substrate and grips it, Full mother plants will pull soil up with it**key
Splits fast like all
As far as leaf and structure, would not be able to tell apart


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

In the art of mastery
Uaupes's picture highlight


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

A Rare Takeover

Syngonanthus bahia









Erio


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Let biocontrol manage it such as platys, mollies


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

My entree into this year AGA








































video snippets
youtube.com/watch?v=144IPGH-RwU&feature=youtu.be
youtu.be/XJF_AAbzdwg
youtu.be/nLu3-bVQk_U
youtu.be/t3K4YbiqtEU


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabriel.basso (Oct 28, 2017)

Really nice!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Wow... that tank is exactly what I would want, but couldn't contextualize... really gorgeous...


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I've been really wondering why my plants haven't been growing
why they have been looking like [censored][censored][censored][censored]
I've been trying different dosing regimes
I thought my soil was depleted
I tried lower light as well
I was being patient with it
I was trying nh4, sure erios started to perk up a little but it wasn't the answer
The main answer to my own system was....
Yup I'll say it Low Co2
How did i come up with this correlation
Easy
you see fast results
when i dosing different strategies
I just couldn't grow, i could not get my things going
Stuff was halted
i had lowered the co2 tremendously to try and maybe possibly get fish in
I'm going back to what i know best
I pumped up the co2 a grip yo
A grip
Within a hr, I cam back home and already i noticed BOOM new CLEAN growth
Yes. New clean growth
Forget the fish, I always wanted to grow plants
Why fish and such work in my other system, i don't know why, but i had hair algae too
Now if this is correlation, [censored][censored][censored][censored] will turn back to [censored][censored][censored][censored] rather fast
I'm very stoked on this new growth, sure more whitish, looks like a deficiency, but here is something i just didn't notice before i guess
New, CLEAN, Growth yo
Nutrients really don't make much of the system, well the co2 part does, but i can pump as much or pump as little and not friggin get results
I think i'm getting back on track, this revelation is pretty awesome
I had to find out on my own i guess, cause peep said it many of many of times
This may not look much, but i was tired of tired of tired of looking at [censored][censored][censored][censored]
Now I'm more hopeful and as well confident
These levels cannot sustain fish, this is only for my system, i do not recommend you go gassing your fish out, they're living things too, just like you
but when its said over and over and the information is all out there already, there really ain't anything new to say except post pictures
may not seem like much, but look at new clean growth

















































its not much, but its tremendously rapid yo
new clean growth, i cannot emphasize that enough, for all the dirt and old gunk, i do not know, i'll have to handle with maintenance or something

















this is an epiphany for me, an old one as you will, but i'm just stoked....i thought this tank was on its way to doom


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Buce moss, fissidens nobilis, and mini weeping moss
they look good but the water needs to clear


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I share anyways. despite no responses, barely any likes. My stuff still tops most stuff on the forums, it doesn't matter whether this or that, i continue to share...if ever and when i am gone, i'll be missed. Look how you treated him...


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

StrungOut said:


> I share anyways. despite no responses, barely any likes.


You are not alone, I talk to myself quite often!:grin2:


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I love the tank! I have a habit of scouring through the threads and not always posting which I've never really paid attention to like posts/pictures. I've always enjoyed and looked forward to your posts/pictures/ideas. Keep up the great work!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

GMYukonon24s said:


> I love the tank! I have a habit of scouring through the threads and not always posting which I've never really paid attention to like posts/pictures. I've always enjoyed and looked forward to your posts/pictures/ideas. Keep up the great work!



I'm glad there are people out there enjoying my pictures and such. I really felt all alone for the time being before.


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

I am another that always reads your post. I’m typically lurking, always trying to learn. Keep up the good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I call this post back to the basics...
I've been reading a little about dosing their different fert regimes and oh wow and why this and that

Back to the basics....
With biomass, it all starts with biomass
With biomass you can get away with a lot of things
Without it I do suggest higher levels of the co2

What do plants need to grow
The basics, Light, water, co2/nutrients
Now i don't flow in any particular way, it just comes to me as i go

Light, you need to balance out your par with the amount of plants you actually have
This goes to biomass, with full biomass you can add a lot more par
If you have gaps, and a lot of light, then you will surely get some algae

Algae prevention, prevent it before it starts
Its a lot harder to get rid of algae than preventing algae
When you see an algae forming, you better get to it before it actually grows and spreads like wildfire
algae can grow a lot easier than plants, this is proven
usually in prevention its biomass, co2(growing a wide range of plants/higher the better, but this does not regard to fish), light/good par range
and nutrients whichever
but without biomass, you still need even higher co2 i believe, to get your crop growing
Going back to algae prevention, usually you see an algae starting to form you combat with water change, higher nutrient loads at times as you want your plants growing and algae not growing
Now once again this is just flowing, not outlined, no script
Now in algae disruption though, you got to do a lot more extra work, when you've got a pool of algae, this is one, gonna hinder plant growth, two its gonna continue to grow stronger algae takeover
This is where you gotta put in the work, i'm doing so currently
water changes, manual removal is my best suggestions along with FOCUSING on getting the plants to grow, unless your BLASTING light, i would not recommend lowering par in some cases, but in blasting i would suggest lowering light
Its all on getting those plants to grow
Increasing the nutrients helps, KNO3, PO4, GH, traces and iron
While urea helps grow faster, at the same time if you do not have the biomass to uptake, nh4/ammonia/urea whichever will cause algae
Once again higher co2 will grow a wider range of plants, however if you have fish, i suggest you invest in algae eaters, the balance
However if you have a grip of algae, i don't care how much co2 you put in, it will not help
In some cases it'll make it worse likely
I suggest you look into growing plants once again, get that good ole growth
every so often i post a post like this and think i'm back on top again, but i'm far from back on top, i am struggling with my systems as i have no put in the work
but getting that plant growth, if you see a plant covered in algae with a good top, the bottoms covered in algae top that, that algae is only hindering it. Trim that away, algae is only hindering growth, if you trim that bottom part off and plant the top, you not only have a good plant and chance at success with that plant you also toss away all that algae hindering that bottom part
At one point you are going to have to trim, but most of us are not even getting that far
We start, we start a little good, and then things rapidly go to algae nuke
Then we start using chemicals and such like h2o2, excel, algae fix and forbidden fruits, while this may help a little
you do not want this crutch
I don't want to use antibiotics to combat bga, in fact in trying to get rid of bga, i do not follow my own advice in manual removal, upping dosage and use a ton of antibiotics, yes a ton, and it never went away
I am now putting work back into the system, i don't know how i let it go astray so badly, but we all have personal issues
Back to the basics
Plants need light,co2/nutrients/water to grow
Biomass is your best investment
Invest large and plant hard
I don't even know where i went with this, but it is not basic stuff
Focus merely on your system and plant growth
Good o2 levels/good co2 levels
I am a firm believer in good o2 in the system
That's why i love the sump systems so so much
I'll never go canister
nor do i have any systems with a canister
This is not outlined nor scripted
I go with whatever flow this is
Picture for attention, i hope people read this
View attachment 11882

View attachment 11883


I am back to dosing more KNO3, PO4 and am getting greater results in my erio growths
I was in dosing very low ppm's of everything, that is not my system, I want high light, fast growth, so i pump a lot of co2/nutrients and fast flow, I need to put in the manual labor though, to get this back into a flawless system of growing plants
I'm going back to what i know best, and after all the hinderance and halt of growth in my plants they're growing again


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Got biocontrol for the tank
fish compliment a plant tank so well


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I for one would enjoy an update on this thread


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Discusluv said:


> I for one would enjoy an update on this thread


Seen him over @ the Barr Report late summer and he had an AGA dutch entry I believe?
@StrungOut we need an update!!! >>>


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Seen him over @ the Barr Report late summer and he had an AGA dutch entry I believe?
> 
> @StrungOut we need an update!!! >>>


Got Syn? U got it fella, will do.

Bump:


Discusluv said:


> I for one would enjoy an update on this thread


Not sure where I'll go or where to start again, but surely will


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

StrungOut said:


> Got Syn? U got it fella, will do.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> Not sure where I'll go or where to start again, but surely will


Excellent-- look forward to it. :smile2:


----------



## dazzbee (Dec 11, 2021)

hi sorry to bump old thread , i just curious about echinodorus arjuna do you still have it? i just wondering how maximum tall it will get when submersed..i cant find any information about this plant 

TIA


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

dazzbee said:


> hi sorry to bump old thread , i just curious about echinodorus arjuna do you still have it? i just wondering how maximum tall it will get when submersed..i cant find any information about this plant
> 
> TIA


Naw i don't have it anymore. I had imported it from taiwan, now its gone, i gave it away and it was killed. It grows the size about E. Red diamond (the real one), I would describe it as a medium sized sword. About maybe hadi pearl x(times) 1.75. All echinodorus seem to be the same in growing them, heavy root feeders with the brazilian pricey swords like iguaza or rataj being a bit harder to grow.


----------

